# John Colquhoun-A Treatise on the Law and Gospel (back in print!!!!)



## Mayflower (Apr 25, 2009)

John Colquhoun-A Treatise on the Law and Gospel 

Reformation Heritage Books

John Colquhoun (1748–1827) was a minister in the Church of Scotland whose sermons and writings reflect those of the Marrow brethren of the Secession church. Colquhoun’s writings are theologically astute and intensely practical. He wrote on the core doctrines of the gospel, particularly on experiential soteriology.

In this book, Colquhoun helps us understand the precise relationship between law and gospel. He also impresses us with the importance of knowing this relationship. Colquhoun especially excels in showing how important the law is as a believer’s rule of life without doing injury to the freeness and fullness of the gospel. By implication, he enables us to draw four practical conclusions: 1) the law shows us how to live, 2) the law as a rule of life combats both antinomianism and legalism, 3) the law shows us how to love, and 4) the law promotes true freedom.


Contents: 

Chapter
1. The Law of God or the Moral Law in General
2. The Law of God as Promulgated to the Israelites from Mount Sinai
3. The Properties of the Moral Law
4. The Rules for Understanding Aright the Ten Commandments
5. The Gospel of Christ
6. The Uses of the Gospel, and of the Law in Subservience to It
7. The Difference between the Law and the Gospel
8. The Agreement between the Law and the Gospel
9. The Establishment of the Law by the Gospel
10. The Believer’s Privilege of Being Dead to the Law as a Covenant of Works
11. The High Obligations under Which Believers Lie
12. The Nature, Necessity, and Desert of Good Works

Quote from the Author:

“The law and the gospel are the principal parts of divine revelation; or rather they are the center, sum, and substance of all the other parts of it. Every passage of sacred Scripture is either law or gospel, or is capable of being referred either to the one or to the other . . . If then a man cannot distinguish aright between the law and the gospel, he cannot rightly understand so much as a single article of divine truth. If he does not have spiritual and just apprehensions of the holy law, he cannot have spiritual and transforming discoveries of the glorious gospel; and, on the other hand, if his view of the gospel is erroneous, his notions of the law cannot be right.”—John Colquhoun


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 18, 2009)

Has anyone read it?


----------



## Theogenes (May 18, 2009)

I've read it mulitple times and always benefit from it. I recently purchased another copy to have since I'm wearing mine out. I think its one of the best treatments of the Law/Gospel topic.

-----Added 5/18/2009 at 05:17:26 EST-----

Two other Colquhoun books I highly recommend: Sermons on Important Doctrines and Saving Faith. Both are very good.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 29, 2010)

I just saw this.... Yes, It is outstanding. 
http://www.puritanboard.com/blogs/puritancovenanter/mingled-covenants-gospel-law-neither-347/


----------

